# Charging issue on john deere 322



## JMRJD322 (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I recently purchased a john deere 322. It ran ok when I brought it home. Then it sat for a week and had no charge. Put in a new battery it started 3 to 4 times since now I cant start it without jumping it. Which led me to believe the alternator or regulator may be bad. I haven't had a chance to replace anything yet but today I noticed this. I believe this to be the problem but what would cause this? What would be the best possible fix? Something got that wire awfully hot.


----------

